# Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2019? - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2



## Walt (2 Jan. 2019)

WAHL VON DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2019 – Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Gruppe 1 besteht aus je 16, Gruppe zwei aus 15 Darstellerinnen. Aus jeder Gruppe kommen die 8 bestplatzierten Darstellerinnen ins Anfang Juli 2019 beginnende Finale.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Vornamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 6 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“, 5 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“ und „Unter uns“ je 3 Darstellerinnen aus „In aller Freundschaft – Die Krankenschwestern“ und „In aller Freundschaft Die jungen Ärzte“, je zwei Dartsellerinnen aus „Lindenstraße“ und „Dahoam is dahoam“ und je eine Darstellerin aus „In aller Freundschaft“ und aus „Rote Rosen“
Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1985 und jünger. 
Viel Spaß beim mit machen!

Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1:

Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße
Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ
Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Weigel), Unter uns
Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dohoam is dahoam
Christian Petersen (Miriam Schneider), IaF
Christina Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe
Christine Reimer (Monika Vogl), Dohoam is dahoam
Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ
Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße
Désirée von Delft (Romy Ehrlinger), Sturm der Liebe
Franziska Benz (Michelle Bauer), AWZ
Ganze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ
Helen Barke (Denise Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe
Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ
Isabell Ege (Jessica Bronckhorst), Strum der Liebe
Jaela Carlina Probst (Ramona Unruh) – IaF – Die Krankenschwestern

Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2: 

Jane Chirwa (Vivienne Kling) – IaF – Die jungen Ärzte
Jenny Löffler (Annabelle Sullivan), Sturm der Liebe
Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), AWZ
Katharyna Nesytowa (Prof. Dr. Karin Patzelt), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte
Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ
Lena Meckel (Leonie Pollmann), Rote Rosen
Leslie-Vanessa Lill (Jasmin Hatem), IaF – Die Krankenschwestern
Linda König (Larissa Huber), Unter uns
Llewellyn Reichmann (Louisa neukamm) IaF- Die Krankenschwestern
Maike Johanna Reuter (Pauline Reusch), AWZ
Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte
Paulina Hobratschk (Valentina Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe
Sharon Berlinghoff (Vivien Köhler), Unter uns
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ


----------



## Crippler (2 Jan. 2019)

Katharyna Nesytowa (Prof. Dr. Karin Patzelt), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte

Richtig wäre: Katharina Nesytowa (Dr. Theresa Koshka), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte


----------



## Walt (2 Jan. 2019)

Nachtrag: 
Per Wildcard für das Finale qualifiziert ist die Vierte des Jahres 2018, Cheyenne Pahde, da diese von mir schlicht vergessen wurde. Ich bitte um Nachsicht! Das Finale wird somit voraussichtlich aus mindestens 17 Teilnehmerinnen bestehen (bei Stimmengleichheit evtl. auch mehr).


----------



## Walt (3 Jan. 2019)

Und hier sind die Fotos unser Darstellerinnen der Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2:


Jane Chirwa (Vivienne Kling) – IaF – Die jungen Ärzte






Jenny Löffler (Annabelle Sullivan), Sturm der Liebe





Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), AWZ





Katharina Nesytowa (Prof. Dr. Karin Patzelt), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte





Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





Lena Meckel (Leonie Pollmann), Rote Rosen





Leslie-Vanessa Lill (Jasmin Hatem), IaF – Die Krankenschwestern





Linda König (Larissa Huber), Unter uns





Llewellyn Reichmann (Louisa Neukamm) IaF- Die Krankenschwestern





Maike Johanna Reuter (Pauline Reusch), AWZ





Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte





Paulina Hobratschk (Valentina Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe





Sharon Berlinghoff (Vivien Köhler), Unter uns





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ


----------



## Walt (3 Jan. 2019)

Crippler schrieb:


> Katharyna Nesytowa (Prof. Dr. Karin Patzelt), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte
> 
> Richtig wäre: Katharina Nesytowa (Dr. Theresa Koshka), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte



*Danke für den Hinweis - damit ist das hier auch richtig gestellt. Ich müsste mehr "Die jungen Ärzte" schauen. Ich habe diesen Hinweis leider zu spät entdeckt, um es selbst noch ändern zu können. Ob das einem Admin möglich ist, weiß ich leider nicht.*

Nix für ungut.

Gruß Walt


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (17 Mai 2019)

Lea Marlen Woitack,
Valentina Pahde,
Valea Katharina Scalarbio,
Jenny Löffler


----------



## Erlkönig (19 Mai 2019)

Dann nehm ich mal die Katharina Nesytowa alias Dr. Karin Patzelt.

Ist mir beim Zappen ganz angenehm in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2019)

Nur noch 2 Tage! 


*Letzte Möglichkeit zum Abstimmen bei der Wahl zu

Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2019.*

*Bitte stimmt ab!*

*Links -> siehe unten.

Gruß
Walt*


----------

